# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Issue - Out of date Forum leaders page

## Andy Pope

Update this page to reflect current mods.

http://www.excelforum.com/showgroups.php

----------


## NBVC

Should there be a group for the Chit Chatters of the forum?

----------


## NBVC

Hmmm... wonder what happened there?  :Confused:

----------


## Mordred

> Update this page to reflect current mods.
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/showgroups.php



That will probably require a server shut-down for at least a week.

----------


## Andy Pope

Also you need to get the list of members emailed when Reported posts are made.
I'm still getting board level email notifications.

----------


## NBVC

Yeah, me too!  Get me off that list!

----------


## Vaibhav

This should be taken care of by tomorrow !!

----------


## arthurbr

> This should be taken care of by tomorrow !!



Tomorrow as "the day after today" or tomorrow as " one of these days" ?

----------


## arlu1201

Arthurbr,

The changes will be done shortly.

----------


## arlu1201

The Forum Leaders list has been corrected.  Please let us know if you are still seeing any discrepancy.

----------


## arthurbr

> The Forum Leaders list has been corrected



I can see it has been corrected the same way the technical problems have been "solved" on the forum. There are still several ex-mods listed as mods.

----------


## arlu1201

All those mods who clearly indicated that they are stepping down have been removed from the list.  Can you please help us by listing those we have still retained, despite being asked to be removed?

----------


## Mordred

That page looks up-to-date to me.

----------


## royUK

I deleted the ones that I know had left this morning

----------


## snb

Wouldn't you also delete oldchippy ?
His last post dates from 10-08-2010, 06:29 PM.
It seems (s)he quitted a long time ago.

----------


## arlu1201

Even if oldchippy's last post date was around 2010, unless he/she officially states it, we cannot remove them from the list.  Do you agree, Roy?

----------


## royUK

Old Chippy still comes back, I'm sure I;ve seen him here more recently than 2010.

----------


## daddylonglegs

He may not have posted since 2010 but he's shown as active last in October last year.......

----------


## snb

Is that the role of a modeator  ' to be shown as active ' ??, not posting anything since 2010 ?
The term 'leader' has got a new meaning in English ?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

To be fair to OC who was a good moderator, we don't know his circumstances or why he doesn't post any more because he was very active.

----------


## Andy Pope

I have started receiving admin emails, 3 today, about reported posted.
Please re remove me from the email list.

----------


## royUK

It must be the tech team Andy. I've tried removing this option for you & the others.

----------


## arlu1201

Andy too has been removed from the list by the tech team.

----------


## Andy Pope

Maybe I'm on another list as well as this just arrived in my inbox  :Frown: 





> Hello,
> 
> arlu1201 has just posted in the Offenders List forum of Excel Help Forum under the title of Warning for gtudor: Poor Thread Title.
> 
> This thread is located at http://www.excelforum.com/offenders-...ead-title.html
> 
> Here is the message that has just been posted:
> ***************
> Post: Quick Question (http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...44#post2751044)
> ...

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Hi Andy, as i do care about you being pee'd off and the "tech team" will never fathom out how to use the forum software i've supplied the MySql query that they can run in PHPMyaAdmin

*SELECT * 
FROM `vb_forum` 
WHERE `newthreademail` LIKE '%XXX@XXX.com%'
LIMIT 0 , 30*
This query will find all forums that you are set to have an email from every time a new thread is created, they simply then have to edit those and remove your email address.

@Arlette, Vai and the "tech team" before you run the above make sure you change/delete the table prefix, right now it's vb_forum but yours may just be forum, and of course change XXX@XXX.com for Andy's email address, you run that query in the SQL section of cpanel>PHPMyAdmin>forum database name.

----------


## Andy Pope

Thanks Simon.

@arlu1201, received more emails over night.

----------


## arlu1201

Andy,

Did you receive the last warning email that was sent out a few minutes ago?

----------


## Andy Pope

8:14 UK time.




> shub has just posted in the Offenders List forum of Excel Help Forum under the title of Warning for shubkrsharma: Not Using Code Tags!.
> 
> This thread is located at http://www.excelforum.com/offenders-...code-tags.html

----------


## arlu1201

Andy & Simon,

Done.  Your email id has been removed.  In the oddest of chances that you still get emails, please notify me.

----------


## Andy Pope

Thanks, and I will do  :Wink:

----------


## arthurbr

Still getting admin mails - Please delete me from the list - Thx




> Hello,
> 
> royUK has just posted in the Offenders List forum of Excel Help Forum under the title of Infraction for actuary.jk: Circumventing Security Questions.
> 
> This thread is located at http://www.excelforum.com/offenders-...questions.html
> 
> Here is the message that has just been posted:
> ***************
> Post: Add formula to multible cells ! (http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...16#post2726016)
> ...

----------


## arlu1201

Hey arthurbr,

Your email id has been removed.  Please check it and let us know.

----------

